# Hot Spots Fishing Charter



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Has anyone done the walk on Offshore Charter? I was thinking of giving myself a valentines day present...


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

We are actually a couple weeks away from having our boat ready, as it is still on the hill having cosmetic work done. Curious where you found the advertisement for walk-ons? Kind of assuming the google ad at the top of the forum? Our plan is to run quality walk-on trips... Thank you very much for your interest!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I was looking around on the hotspots website. It didn't have much info about them though. Please let me know when you get it going, I would be more than happy to be your first customer this season.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see you guys expanding Chris! I am sure you will do well with the new adventure into offshore charter fishing!


----------



## alex14t (Mar 1, 2010)

When do you think the walk-on offshore charters will begin? I too would be very interested if you start offering them when I am down there.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

It looks like our first walk on trip will be March 3rd or 4th, that's a thursday or Friday. I have a possible private trip Friday but have about half a boat full for a walk on trip for either Thursday or Friday. The phone is ringing for the new boat and I'm excited about getting back into offshore chartering! Thanks for the interest everybody!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a few Pics!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

The boat looks nice! I'll be calling/emailing/PFF stalking you right around the beginning of March it seems, lol. Congrats on getting such a fine boat up and running for the operation.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I know why you guys really got this boat.*

*It has nothing to do with charter fishing.*

*Wet Tee Shirt Contests on Blue Angel Weekends!!!*

*What a Hot Spot to be!!!!*

*Count me in!!!!!!*​


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

We're both married now Tom, I don't know if we can get away with what we use to on the "Playin House"... Although the boat will not be available for charters blue angel weekend!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *I know why you guys really got this boat.*
> 
> *It has nothing to do with charter fishing.*
> 
> ...


 
:whistling:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Captain Matt*










*The "Shake Down" crew*


----------

